# Crothian, here I come!!!



## Timothy (Jan 31, 2003)

After being fully assymaylated half december (only had 30 orso posts from lurking since july) I made it to 1K posts in 1 1/2 month. This is actually my 999 post, but I'm off to fetch some monkeys at the hivemind.

(and the title of this thread is just me overdoing my enthusiasm)


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Jan 31, 2003)

You'll never beat him. The rest of us have given up trying, and now merely eke out an existence on what little postcount we can scrounge...

The scary thing is that no matter how much anyone posts, he's still accelerating away from the rest of us. Bleh.


----------



## Mark (Jan 31, 2003)

If you can't beat Crothian and be the winner, you could at least be number two someday...

Second place is almost as good...

It's first place of the losers...

Hmm...


----------



## Crothian (Jan 31, 2003)

It's not a race, it's not a contest.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 31, 2003)

I know Crothian, I know, but I just wanted some catchy title (instead of "1000th post")


----------



## Mark (Jan 31, 2003)

You'll have to close the gap a bit further, Young Master Tim, or he will never hear the footsteps...


----------



## Knight Otu (Feb 1, 2003)

Congrats, Timothy!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 1, 2003)

Timothy dear

Look at my post count and start date...you'll have to over come me first.


----------



## johnsemlak (Feb 2, 2003)

Who is second behind Crothian, anyway?


----------



## Dungannon (Feb 3, 2003)

johnsemlak said:
			
		

> *Who is second behind Crothian, anyway? *



That would be kreynolds, a mere 10,000 posts behind.


----------



## Timothy (Feb 3, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *Timothy dear
> 
> Look at my post count and start date...you'll have to over come me first.
> 
> *




just give me your IP and I'll handle that...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Timothy _*just give me your IP and I'll handle that... *




Timothy, why don't you give me yours?


----------



## jgbrowning (Feb 4, 2003)

ok... thats enough about handling each other's IP's.....  


joe b.


----------



## Timothy (Feb 5, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Timothy, why don't you give me yours?  *




what's the point kitty?


----------



## Ashwyn (Feb 7, 2003)

Do I have an IP?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 9, 2003)

Timothy said:
			
		

> *
> 
> what's the point kitty? *




Well actually you don't have to give me yours, I know how to get it.



But don't worry...I use my powers only for good.


----------



## Horacio (Feb 10, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *But don't worry...I use my powers only for good. *




The question is if for humanity's good or for your own good


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Horacio _*
> 
> The question is if for humanity's good or for your own good  *




 

A lady never tells....

 

(Shut up Jemal)


----------



## Jeph (Feb 13, 2003)

Stealing posts, ah, that's old. Just ask Wicht.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 14, 2003)

Jeph said:
			
		

> *Stealing posts, ah, that's old. Just ask Wicht.  *




Stealing posts?! People actually do that? That is just soooooo sad.


----------



## Jeph (Feb 14, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Stealing posts?! People actually do that? That is just soooooo sad.
> 
> *




It was a one-time prank. Suddenly, Wicht's postcount trippled, and Cro's fell by ~6,000. He gave them back.


----------

